# Bios password removal (SOLVED)



## JackLangstone

Look for the BIOS reset jumper on the motherboard; typically two pins and usually located near the CMOS battery. The jumper is normally labelled CLEAR CMOS, CLEAR, CLR, etc

If not try this website: bios-pw.org/

Hope this helps


----------



## Shrak

http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-HP-ProBook-ZBook/Compaq-6720s-power-on-password/td-p/1082332?notmigrated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackLangstone*
> 
> Look for the BIOS reset jumper on the motherboard; typically two pins and usually located near the CMOS battery. The jumper is normally labelled CLEAR CMOS, CLEAR, CLR, etc
> 
> If not try this website: bios-pw.org/
> 
> Hope this helps


Jumper pins do not exist on most laptops. They don't work on things that most a lot, would fall off relatively easily.


----------



## Raphaeliz

I looked pretty closely for cmos jumper and there is non , its very odd that even without cmos battery it asked for password. Is there anything i could try before getting new bios chip? Doesnt seem that expensive.. for around 10-20$ but its alwyas risk if i fail at soldering.

One part in manual i forgot to read correctly: 7. Replace the RTC battery and reassemble the computer.
I didnt use new RTC battery, i just waited both times around 20-30mins and put same battery in, doing this with completely NEW rtc battery have any difference to outcome?
thx


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> If that doesn't work, you either didn't follow the above instructions to the letter, or someone enabled "Stringent Security" in the BIOS. If your sister (or whomever) enabled stringent security when setting the power on password, the laptop is now a paperweight unless you have a new motherboard or CMOS chip installed.


From the link @Shrak posted.

Replacing the CMOS chip on HP laptop might not be the best thing you decide to do over a weekend, but it's a decent exercise in computer repair.


----------



## Raphaeliz

I got to windows now, i have recovery discs so i did clean install. Still cant get to bios though from f10 asks pw and it always says time wrong when i start computer, cmos battery is 2 years old so isnt that, i guess need to manually from bios change it so error message dissappears.
When i try go to hp security bios settings from os, it asks for bios pw but lets me go read-only mode. There is part stringent security and its not checked... it says disabled. So this SHOULD be recoverable just dunno how.
Any suggestions ? I only tried few bios recovery programs from hirens boot dissc like !bios and some other...


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

You COULD try to disconnect the Mobo from everything, remove the battery, then short all the CMOS chip feet together and leave them like this for a day or two. This SHOULD divert power away from CMOS entirely and drain any remaining power from any capacitors. Also put a resistor between every cap's legs just for good measure.


----------



## Raphaeliz

Now when i can enter os ( vista ), can i use some better software to remove this password? I tried few programs on hirens boot like !bios. I can clearly see stringent security is not set by previous user, but all other secuity options are checked. He cant remember this password, asked already.
I will try shorting cmos chip if everything else fails, thanks for the tip.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Maybe find a virus that can infect bios and reverse-engineer it, then use it to edit the bios like that… Anyone else have any bright ideas?


----------



## Raphaeliz

This laptop takes like 4-6h to dissassembly and put back together, cause im noob. Thats why im asking.. dont want to take it apart anytime soon, previous owner lost like 1/4th of screws... its painful event


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raphaeliz*
> 
> This laptop takes like 4-6h to dissassembly and put back together, cause im noob. Thats why im asking.. dont want to take it apart anytime soon, previous owner lost like 1/4th of screws... its painful event


I'm actually serious about using virus technology, though, there are viruses that screw up bios alright, just got to figure out how they work and put them to useful employment.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

https://www.raymond.cc/blog/how-to-reset-remove-clear-or-reveal-cmos-bios-security-password/


----------



## Raphaeliz

Well i tried most of these programs and every single one has some text *dont work for laptops / notebooks*
Now after trying whole system is unstable, i have atm 3gig ram and before i passed memtest for hours, now its rebooting itself after 20%. No way to pass it.
Booting to os gives different bsods and if it works is really slow. Didnt open laptop apart in between so must be these programs i used, i tried swapping HDD and trying memory sticks on different slots one by one and still its really slow and giving bsods on different Operating systems.
I never flashed bios before, but could that solve this problem IF its now corrupted? Other possible problem is cmos battery seating wasnt that good when i opened laptop last time, forgot to tape it properly.


----------



## Dangar

Hello,

CMOS battery removal and all that advice generally doesn't work on laptops. So I wouldn't waste your time.

I think I have a solution though..

If you get the password wrong 3 times does it give you a code?

Regards,
Dangar


----------



## Raphaeliz

Reseated cpu and heatsink and seems like memtest is now passing with 3.0gb ram. It had too much pressure on one side.. didnt know this can cause RAM failing issues and bsods, thought first its corrupted bios or ram slot crapping out.
Didnt yet test operating system if slowness and bsods are gone.
Using now newer hdd and clean vista business install to try how things are working again and rule out problems related to OS.
I tried removing cmos for 12h and still its asking for pw, started with only ram, without battery and different combinations. And answer to code question is no, i was afraid it will lock everything up if i mess password too many times, always rebooted after 2-3 fails. And the password is set by previous owner... how any code can help encrypt that? Thought it only works if password is some default from hp or other manufactor.


----------



## Dangar

In newer laptops there is a backdoor, try getting the password wrong a few times and see if it gives you a code.

BIOS passwords are set in EEPROM so fiddling with CMOS will not do anything unfortunately

Dan


----------



## Raphaeliz

Ok, if you get this backdoor password, will you send it to me in private message or does this site have rules about these kind of things?
thanks anyway


----------



## Raphaeliz

Still didnt get this solved. Could someone get bios password with just s/n p/n or service tag number?
Cant get it give any lockup code...


----------



## Raphaeliz

Forgot to update this one is solved, i had to desolder 8 leg bios chip and reprogram it with new bios dump without password. Now i can get to bios and everything is working fine. There are programs for like 90% of HP models but for few like probook 4530s and compaq 6720s need to reprogram chip.


----------



## omip

*IT IS UNLOCKED NOW*








HP ProBooks DO NOT reset by CMOS battery removal. due to EEPROM chip which doesn`t require electricity to store password.

You must find your BIOS chip & short circuit proper pins to reset the chip & its password! How to do it is described HERE:
http://superuser.com/questions/1108228/remove-bios-password-for-hp-probook-4530s-reset-bios


----------

